# Cost to show a Standard in California



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds a bit much IMO...but I know things on the west coast are more expensive than here on the east. Are you considering using a handler, or owner handling?


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Im not sure yet I would love to owner handle but maybe a handler for my first spoo


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

That is way too high. I have never spent even close to half of that.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I do not show AKC, but used to with another breed and do watch the standards frequently in AKC. California is a highly competitive state for Standard poodles. Some people prefer to have their dogs go to less competitive places with a handler, but what is the fun of shipping your poodle off and not getting to watch them?

If you have a good dog and can handle yourself, it won't take too long or cost anywhere near that amount of money. If you are dragging a less than ideal dog around and using a professional handler, it could take forever (or never) and cost quite a bit, but $20,000 is way too much. 

The key, as it should be, is getting a good dog.

Keith, the West is cheaper than the East in many things. We make up for it in high housing costs, but many things, like food, are cheaper and our wages higher, so it is a wash. Maybe handlers here cost more (wages)?


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you guys I thought that was way too high. Does anybody have any experience showing in California?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

If you need to talk to someone who is showing in CA, write me and I can put you intouch with a person that is from Las Vegas, but shows in CA.

Terry


----------

